# repainting rally one wheels



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

I just sandblasted my rally ones, it looked like there was some reddish
primer under the silver paint.
Can someone tell me what the right primer would be, and also the correct shade of silver paint for me to use to repaint them?
Any tips would be great.
Thanks.


----------

